# The new laguna PX planers



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent review! I've been eying the PX20 myself. I'll be upgrading from the same planer you had, so I can relate to the slow planer speed when you're limited to 1/32" per pass on a smaller planer. The PX16 should be great in that regard. It sounds like your processing speed will be 4x faster than your old setup. That is excellent.

I got my hands on one recently, and was amazed at the small footprint for such a large planer. Should be just the ticket for a lot of medium sized shops.

Here are my observations after checking out the PX20… https://www.lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/132303
It may help someone with their decision.

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Bentley2021 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi Guys and Gals. I just purchased the PX 16. What can I say but awesome. I had 2 CRAPTEX models both with the helical cutterheads. They were junk compared to this model. Both of the CRAPTEX models leaked oil, had heat issues because they don't know how to make a good machine. Even the mechanics there couldn't fix anything. Had them in there multiple times and each time the machine came out worse than when it went in. This is the absolute truth here also. Not made up. 
But Laguna planer creates a glass like surface when planed. Virtually no snipe. Maybe on mine the most snipe is 1 thousandths or under. I mean barely noticeable. I also upgraded my Dewalt DW 735 to actually the LUX3 cutterhead and it to had a mirror surface. I only upgraded because of the time to plane boards. 
The difference of the Laguna and the Craptex planers is absolutely amazing. With the Laguna the finish after planing is I would say at least 320 grit paper. The Craptex, around 120-150. The Laguna is that much smoother.

I am only putting my 2 cents in here because I have owned several planers. First the 12 1/2 " Dewalt -Good. Then the DW735-good with the regular knives, great with the helical LUX 3cutterhead. I was one of the first to use the new LUX 3 head as the guys at MyWoodCutter thought it was better than the Shelix model. 
The Craptex,16 inch helical, poor. It was only faster to plane the the Dewalt. Way worse surface finish. The 20 "Craptex helical planer, better than the 16 but nowhere near as good as the Laguna. 
Bentley

So everyone, you really only get what you pay for. It's unfortunate that over 90% of the of the available planers in North America are Asian made. The only good ones are the ones made in Taiwan. They seem to have better quality control there. This again is based on ownership and not blowing smoke out of my butt. I will try to update my post after a little while more of ownership. But so far its absolutely amazing.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> But Laguna planer creates a glass like surface when planed. Virtually no snipe. Maybe on mine the most snipe is 1 thousandths or under. I mean barely noticeable. I also upgraded my Dewalt DW 735 to actually the LUX3 cutterhead and it to had a mirror surface. I only upgraded because of the time to plane boards.
> The difference of the Laguna and the Craptex planers is absolutely amazing. With the Laguna the finish after planing is I would say at least 320 grit paper. The Craptex, around 120-150. The Laguna is that much smoother.
> 
> - Bentley2021


That is excellent to hear another real world experience. Helps me, and I'm sure it will help a lot of people deciding on which planer to buy.

Thanks!


----------

